# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] JuJuBoSc's ESO Hack

## JuJuBoSc

Moved : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...beta-test.html

----------


## Parog

Awesome as always JuJu. +Rep

----------


## Augury13

Ofc JuJu has already hacked ESO lol  :Smile:  Always can count on you for the early releases!  :Smile: . Thanks!+reppz

----------


## HI5

probably not going to use it for myself, but nice work, +10  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jackie1234

crashes every time i try to launch it

----------


## Raveth

Crashes unfortunately.  :Wink:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

More details plz ?

----------


## silencry

> More details plz ?


Won't load at all logged into game click run as admin and just crashes dont know because i updated mine from the beta or should i fully re download or if it even matters 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	jujubosc eso hack(1).exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	5338c126
Problem Signature 04:	ESOHack
Problem Signature 05:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	5338c126
Problem Signature 07:	8a
Problem Signature 08:	3d
Problem Signature 09:	System.IO.FileLoadException
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

----------


## Raveth

Exactly the same thing, simply loads in to an error. (All you see is an error).

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Try to install

http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/downl....aspx?id=40784

Or

http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/downl...s.aspx?id=5555

Take the x86 version, even if u run windows 64

----------


## Raveth

Still getting the error / already has everything installed, reinstalled, still getting error.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Recompiled with vs2010 compiler and updated download link.

----------


## givemhell

works great til i zone into a new area then the game seems to crash

----------


## Jackie1234

cant dl it says decription error

----------


## Vaktus Vladimires

Same here.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

what do you mean ?

----------


## Jackie1234

when you change zones like go from open world in to a dungeon it crashes or if you go through a transition loading screen it crashes the game.

----------


## givemhell

id like to make a suggestion,

mark a location with hotkey support
teleport to the last marked location with hotkey support
way-points allowing you to setup places you frequently would tele back to

----------


## joshue26

> when you change zones like go from open world in to a dungeon it crashes or if you go through a transition loading screen it crashes the game.


Please can you fix that when we enter in loading screen for other zone the game just crash, thx  :Big Grin: 

*Edit: If your having problems with crashes when zoning in other places just before u enter a zone close the hack and then reopen when u are on the new zone profit*

----------


## dihydrogen

Thanks Juju, you're the best! 

Does anyone know if a speed hack for ESO is available?

----------


## givemhell

i was most likely banned today at some point for using this tool, i did not use it when other players were around, however i did goto the pvp zone and use it to speed through the scouting missions, i figured if i hadnt been auto banned for gathering as fast as i was during offpeak hours id be fine there

chances are there is some kinda system set in place to catch people who are turning in quests too fast

idk but ive been teleport hacking in wow for years and never been caught or banned for that specifically


the reason i say this is when i try to login im getting the error msg 
"your login info was incorrect please try again"
on the ESO website where it says what games you own, mine has been removed, however i used a friends creditcard when i did this he may not of had enough money in the account and they have just now gotten around to removeing my key, none the less when i know for sure il let you all know but stay safe and dont abuse too much!  :Wink:

----------


## Cypher

> i was most likely banned today at some point for using this tool, i did not use it when other players were around, however i did goto the pvp zone and use it to speed through the scouting missions, i figured if i hadnt been auto banned for gathering as fast as i was during offpeak hours id be fine there
> 
> chances are there is some kinda system set in place to catch people who are turning in quests too fast
> 
> idk but ive been teleport hacking in wow for years and never been caught or banned for that specifically
> 
> 
> the reason i say this is when i try to login im getting the error msg 
> "your login info was incorrect please try again"
> on the ESO website where it says what games you own, mine has been removed, however i used a friends creditcard when i did this he may not of had enough money in the account and they have just now gotten around to removeing my key, none the less when i know for sure il let you all know but stay safe and dont abuse too much!


To try and gather some information that may help others avoid the same fate:
Did you use any other bots/hacks other than the teleporter?How long were you using it for?What is the maximum distance (approximately) that you teleported in one go?Was it a perm-ban or a temp-ban?

----------


## Meteox

Same for me as givemhell explained.

Did you use any other bots/hacks other than the teleporter?
nope

How long were you using it for?
10 minutes maybe

What is the maximum distance (approximately) that you teleported in one go?
dont know, pretty far

Was it a perm-ban or a temp-ban?
dont know, cant log in and dont got any information so far, contacted the support and still waiting for an answer

----------


## Bippy

Pretty sure I got banned too, same as the other two. I used it once and was instantly booted offline. Says info is incorrect, however I can still see my key on my account so far.

----------


## dihydrogen

Been using it a while and haven't been banned or anything yet. 
It works fine, but use it with caution, since other players can still report you if they see you teleporting around.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yep, it's detected, don't use it anymore  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vaktus Vladimires

Any other hacks that work?

----------


## Sirmabus

They apparently have an anti-cheat team.
It's easy to see they have several "security" people working at "ZeniMax Online Studios" if you know where and how to search for it.
I saw at least three in my search just now.

Furthermore they probably check this and other boards daily :-P

----------


## archlord12345

i got same error as other guyz. it happened 4 hours ago still waiting for support reply.

1- You've got booted from server
2- Try to login but i get : invalid account information

however my game is still active on the account settings, it has not been removed

----------


## Raveth

Always a shame when the only hack for a game is banned.

Did everyone who used this get banned?

----------


## givemhell

> To try and gather some information that may help others avoid the same fate:
> Did you use any other bots/hacks other than the teleporter?How long were you using it for?What is the maximum distance (approximately) that you teleported in one go?Was it a perm-ban or a temp-ban?


*Did you use any other bots/hacks other than the teleporter?*
nope

*How long were you using it for?*
on and off all day mainly in the pvp zone on skull crusher where population was 1 bar for all factions

*What is the maximum distance (approximately) that you teleported in one go?*
the max the program would let me, if view distance affected it mine was at low
but i just held my f key and aimed for the direction i needed to go. each jump was different then last due to terrain

*Was it a perm-ban or a temp-ban?*
unsure, it doesn't say on login that ive been banned or on the website, normally an email is sent out when your banned from a game from my exp


[i would of thought if i had gathered so many items in a set amount of time the game would autobanned] 
i was teleporting to anything that could be gathered, in and out of the pvp zone, when i was useing this on day 2 of early access i was prof grinding hard in the pve zones and i was not banned til after i started the quick scouting's [below]


*why i was most likely banned*
1] pick up the survey quest
2] teleport to the area
3] do the survey
4] run into the enemy area i just surveyed and get myself killed [quest reward money > repair bill]
5] respawn at main base
6] turn in quest
7] rinse repeat

i was turning in the survey quest extremely fast in less then 1 hour i had leveled a few times had 10k+ gold [only a little more and ida had a mount  :Stick Out Tongue:  ] & enough points to buy a lv 25 rare wep

----------


## Raveth

Pretty much the same as this guy, although I was asleep during the massive banwave and -still- got hit.

----------


## givemhell

haha i called eso yesterday and they have returned my call, seems like the girl ive been talkn cant tell what my problem is, at this point i think its safe to say she cant tell if ive been banned shes said my account is still active, and i still own the game so idk if we have been banned or were getting an error but shes telling me im not the only one calling about this problem atm

even if i was banned ive had good luck appealing banns, so im not too worried, il tell them to even delete my characters

lets cross our fingers and hope for the best!

----------


## Raveth

Can you keep us posted? I contacted support and haven't heard back still haha, this was by email.

----------


## SolonHH

You realize the server went down at 1am EST yesterday (4/1/2014) and has yet to come back up.

I dont think you ban banned. 
Also if it still says you got access on this page: https://account.elderscrollsonline.com/
You're more than likely fine.

But when the server come back up, let everyone know!

----------


## TuraTrull

> You realize the server went down at 1am EST yesterday (4/1/2014) and has yet to come back up.
> 
> I dont think you ban banned. 
> Also if it still says you got access on this page: https://account.elderscrollsonline.com/
> You're more than likely fine.
> 
> But when the server come back up, let everyone know!


So there are online offline or what? Im not rly good in English :P Everytime i try to log in now the Game says "information is incorrect" or whatever but i changed my Password again and again and i can't log in!

----------


## silencry

i dont think u got banned had the same error but after servers restarted able to play agian but now hack dont work

----------


## TuraTrull

> i dont think u got banned had the same error but after servers restarted able to play agian but now hack dont work


I can't play...

----------


## Flubleah

I was never banned for using this tool, used it for a solid 12+ hours, teleporting all over the place. (Never in PVP)

In my opinion it is not detected, it is likely they have a whole bunch of GM's watching for this shit. Not to mention to report a player is literally pushing "F". I think Juju should continue to update and release this project, I would love to continue using it.

----------


## joshue26

*Any update for the new patch? please ..*

----------


## rsparrowk

Never use in PVP zones...One thing I've learned over the years.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

EU server is still under maintenance, if anyone can upload the new eso.exe somewhere and send me the link in PM, that's be great.

----------


## joshue26

I can send it the NA version does that works for you?  :Frown:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yeah it's what I need, just the eso.exe

----------


## joshue26

Okay sent  :Cool:

----------


## Strhess

> Okay sent


Oh nice, I made a link also but juju your inbox was full just fyi

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Anyone who got the "incorrect login or password" error and game that disappeared from account management got able to login on their account now ? Still can't on my first account.

----------


## archlord12345

i also cant juju . It is banned for 72 hours

----------


## silencry

i been using this from when u first released it everyday for hours farming and questing never any issues account not banned so question is what is causing the ban

----------


## joshue26

> i been using this from when u first released it everyday for hours farming and questing never any issues account not banned so question is what is causing the ban


Me too just for questing here, NO PvP because they can track more easy who is jumping like crazy with hacks :3

----------


## tyes77

me too if you can send me the programs or a link to download?

----------


## igo2war

> i also cant juju . It is banned for 72 hours


how you know its 72 hours you get e mail or call em?

----------


## joshue26

*So in conclusion you can get banned because you used it in the wrong way BUT it's not detected yet we are few without a ban still 

PD: Please release the new hack for this patch :'(*

----------


## Cypher

> i also cant juju . It is banned for 72 hours


Thanks for providing an update. How do you know it is a 72 hour ban? Was it an email? Message when logging in to game? Message when logging into account on website? etc.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'll eventually update it tomorrow.

----------


## Raveth

"After reviewing the records from the game server, it was determined that this account has used a speed altering program." Not going off reports, but off server-side stuff. Be careful.

----------


## TuraTrull

> Anyone who got the "incorrect login or password" error and game that disappeared from account management got able to login on their account now ? Still can't on my first account.


Thats my Problem! I lost over 1 Day now ;(

----------


## Raveth

Yeah, 72 hour suspensions.

----------


## TuraTrull

> Yeah, 72 hour suspensions.


I got no Mail that say this?

----------


## Raveth

Do a search of your emails with "elderscrollsonline.com" and see what pops up.

----------


## archlord12345

They arent mailing you. You have to open like 3 ticket before they tell you reason

----------


## plissje

worked for me like charm with no issues/bans

----------


## TuraTrull

> They arent mailing you. You have to open like 3 ticket before they tell you reason


I opened 5 or 6 Tickets yesterday and today, I also have sent them my number... The ****ing Website says i have no Game lol?

----------


## Strhess

Patch happening right now for the official release. Server up in 5-6 hours.

----------


## 0n3_

That doesn't matter. This kind of hacking is not possible anymore because they changed stuff.

----------


## Strhess

> That doesn't matter. This kind of hacking is not possible anymore because they changed stuff.


oh? like what? and when?

----------


## 0n3_

afaik you can't write coords anymore with the new patch. i could be wrong cause i didn't test it (servers went down)

----------


## Flubleah

> afaik you can't write coords anymore with the new patch. i could be wrong cause i didn't test it (servers went down)


Do you even ASM bro? (jokes)

They didn't add server checks yet. Teleporting is still possible, we just need Juju to update. (I literally just tested it 3 minutes ago as the servers came back up)

----------


## joshue26

*Jujub you need a new eso.exe because they patched again today it was a minipatch .. ?*

----------


## Flubleah

he just unpacked the newest version like 6 minutes ago. He's just got to update the addresses and we'll be flying again! He said he wasn't dropping it, I really hope not.

----------


## zapzip

patiently waiting  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Been busy today working on ESO stuff for another project, but I got my test account unlocked, so yay  :Big Grin:

----------


## joshue26

I can't wait anymore :'( haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## notaspy

> Been busy today working on ESO stuff for another project, but I got my test account unlocked, so yay


Any insight to what that may be? We all patiently are waiting to throw money at you

----------


## Jackie1234

yeah i need a good bot for eso background mode fully afk. Gathering ftw.

----------


## Strhess

> Any insight to what that may be? We all patiently are waiting to throw money at you





> I can't wait anymore :'( haha


Glad I'm not the only one hitting refresh all day haha

----------


## TuraTrull

Yeah and my Account already not working!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Updated, be careful.

----------


## silencry

much respect and thanks for taking your time out of your day to do this for us who don't know how to write these hacks!

----------


## Strhess

people have seen bans so best advice is to use with a secondary account. 

Juju very much appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Flubleah

> Just remember to use with caution, people have seen bans so best advice is to use with a secondary account. 
> 
> Juju very much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Second this. Note: They have some code for rubberbanding and movementprediction as stated by nippel (I dunno how credible he is). If this is legitimate we have a couple of options:

1.) They are logging your movements in which case we're all ****ulated.

2.) Rubberbanding is incoming and nippels reversing shows some code ready for implementation. In which case this method of teleporting will be nerfed. Fear not though, in the case of rubberbanding we just need to figure out the threshold and move slightly beneath it. Or we potentially exploit the jump function (different engine example: AoC, has rubberbanding but you can teleport through jumping)

----------


## joshue26

*Anybody using this tool know's any good way to farm alot of Gold if so please share that !*

----------


## Strhess

> *Anybody using this tool know's any good way to farm alot of Gold if so please share that !*


I believe the only repeatable quests for gold/xp is cyrodiil scouting

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## joshue26

> I believe the only repeatable quests for gold/xp is cyrodiil scouting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That one is too risky  :Frown:  something in PvE that's not risky?  :Cool:  anyone?

----------


## CryptoCombat

They aren't going to post it here...but there is one really good way I've found.

----------


## corererr

Is it still working ? Cause my client crash every time.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

It's not updated for current patch, but this hack will be merged in my LUA Framework, see the other thread.

----------


## Meteox

> Same for me as givemhell explained.
> 
> Did you use any other bots/hacks other than the teleporter?
> nope
> 
> How long were you using it for?
> 10 minutes maybe
> 
> What is the maximum distance (approximately) that you teleported in one go?
> ...


After 21 days without respond from customer service I disputed for a refund over paypal. 4 days after this dispute I really got this refund! If anyone is still banned and bought the game via paypal you atleast try and get your money back  :Smile:

----------


## r3b0rn

> They aren't going to post it here...but there is one really good way I've found.


What's this good way if you don't mind me asking. Didn't mean to make a post new to tapa.... Please pm me lol


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

